# Does anyone here use dog cologne or perfume?



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I really need to use some kind of cologne on sparkey. I like to get something in a little bottle that doesn't spray so much. I have one now but it is too Strong and he doesn't like it. starts sneezing. 
Do you use any on your dogs? I need recommendations please








The bully stick treats don't help the situation either


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I use Nature's Specialities Foo Foo cologne. I purchased it from my groomer along with the shampoo & I love it!







I use Plum Silky. They have come out with other scents: coconut, baby powder, berry, etc. but I haven't tried any of the others. A lady who owns a grooming business is selling it now on ebay. Just search under nature's specialities.
A friend of mine was over the other day & she just got a sheltie puppy & she couldn't quit smelling Abbey! I gave her a sample to take home & now she's hooked also!


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I have two. The first one I got is BIO-GROOM Natural Scents Wild Honeysuckle which is way to strong. The other one I have is Pet Silk Rainforest which I love it is not strong at all and smells really nice.
Just wanted to add this...I hadn't use the Pet Silk until I read your post so now I have to say that yes it does smell good but it feels greasy on her hair so now I am not sure if I like it or not...I will have to wait and see if she stays greasy feeling...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Fay, if you are just having a problem with the stinch from the bully sticks you might even try one of the soapless waterless shampoos. CC has one (Show Off) and it is not realy perfumy; however, the ones at the pet stores are pretty perfume smelling. I would think that removing the stinch would be preferable to trying to cover it up.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I searched for nature's specialities and couldn't find anything...Okay now I have searched for foo foo and found it...



> I use Nature's Specialities Foo Foo cologne. I purchased it from my groomer along with the shampoo & I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't use doggie cologne, but then I do have this coat spray that I use kind of as a cologne. I have all the CC products and they all just leave a very light smell to him and he gets dirty sooo easily so once each day I spray this coat spray onto him and brush him. It smells sooo good, I think the name is "buddy splash".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I use petsilk's rainforest also..i think its so yummy! ive never noticed parker being greasy..i wonder if they changed the formula







people always ask if he had just had a bath..and i always say no he needs one..and they look at me funny b/c he smells so fresh


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> I use Nature's Specialities Foo Foo cologne. I purchased it from my groomer along with the shampoo & I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:Georgia">I second this line. I have the plum & the coconut. Love them both. Thank you sooo much abbey for recommending this to me. :</span>aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I use Nature's Specialities Foo Foo cologne. I purchased it from my groomer along with the shampoo & I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just by looking at Abbey's pictures I can tell she smells real good. Thanks for the info



> I use petsilk's rainforest also..i think its so yummy! ive never noticed parker being greasy..i wonder if they changed the formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I want to also get shoes and the same place has this I will give this a try first. then I go for the Nature's Specialties next month. Hey dogs can wear different colognes too depending on their mood









Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Well the greasy feeling didn't last I would say no more than 2 hours I think maybe it soaked into her hair so that would be a good thing I think...So now I can say that I do really like it...



> I use petsilk's rainforest also..i think its so yummy! ive never noticed parker being greasy..i wonder if they changed the formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Well the greasy feeling didn't last I would say no more than 2 hours I think maybe it soaked into her hair so that would be a good thing I think...So now I can say that I do really like it...[/B]


Oh that's good. By the way your eggs hatched


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Crazy Dog Baby Dog Baby Powder Scented Grooming Spray for Puppies & Dogs. They have it at Petco. It smells like baby powder! Tango smells so good!


----------

